# Best Clippers for Getting that ‘Cushings’ Shag Off



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

If it took you 3 days and 5 blades to do it with Osters A5's then you must be clipping an extremely dirty horse and not taking very good care of your blades.

I'm a dog groomer and while yes they are technically dog clippers they are very strong and have no trouble getting through horses.

I personally do not like Osters though. I like my Wahl KM10's and Andis AGC2's. I've clipped HUNDREDS of dogs with them and a few horses. As long as the horse has been bathed and dried at least the day before, I can usually clip a whole horse in 1-2 hours. Also taking proper care of your blades plays a huge part. That cooling spray? Never use it, its junk. If your blades are getting hot, oil them and switch blades. To do horses I usually only need 2 blades to swap between if its a heavy job. Also when was the last time your blades were sharpened? Clipping dirty coats will dull your blades SO FAST.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have Oster Large Animal Clippers that I love.
I actually have 2 pair, one pair is a variable speed the other is a single speed.
When I body clip horses, and I've done hundreds of them, I use several sets of blades that are made of exacting length for clipping a horse so it not look like it was scalped and won't sunburn if turned out without a sheet on.
Although a "clean" horse to clip is wonderful it is also not always practical or feasible if dead of frigid winter...
These large clippers just do the job and don't bog down, bind or make a mess of the cutting pattern.

I also have A5 clippers in single speed and a 2-speed model.
The single speed is strong enough for small jobs of bridle-path, muzzle ears done quickly, efficiently and no muss no fuss, very acceptable final appearance.
If clipping a denser coat, dirty coat or just leg hair for example that is very coarse then I grab my 2-speed for the extra oomph that motor can provide.
I have many different blades ranging from surgical length to 1/2" of hair in a #5 or #7 blade.
I prefer my horses clipped for a show ring appearance at either a #15 or #30...allows me a few days ahead prep time and no stubble to detract from their looks.

I have had my clipper machines for more than 30 years with no issues or breakdowns.
Minimal machine maintenance done to keep them running well.
When I purchased or was given as gifts these machines there were not many other choices available...
Since I have no need to replace nor want to I do not look for other brands.
I'm picky though and my machines are balanced and the right length and fit for my arm and hand to maneuver to do the right job correctly.
Make sure whatever machine you purchase you handle it and feel that balance effect as it reduces arm fatigue.

Good luck in your search for a machine special to you and your needs.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## ParadiseHorses (Mar 3, 2018)

evilamc said:


> If it took you 3 days and 5 blades to do it with Osters A5's then you must be clipping an extremely dirty horse and not taking very good care of your blades.
> 
> I'm a dog groomer and while yes they are technically dog clippers they are very strong and have no trouble getting through horses.
> 
> I personally do not like Osters though. I like my Wahl KM10's and Andis AGC2's. I've clipped HUNDREDS of dogs with them and a few horses. As long as the horse has been bathed and dried at least the day before, I can usually clip a whole horse in 1-2 hours. Also taking proper care of your blades plays a huge part. That cooling spray? Never use it, its junk. If your blades are getting hot, oil them and switch blades. To do horses I usually only need 2 blades to swap between if its a heavy job. Also when was the last time your blades were sharpened? Clipping dirty coats will dull your blades SO FAST.


I didn’t just fall off the turnip truck! I know you don’t try to clip dirty horses (or dogs). I have been grooming Shih Tzu dogs for over 30 years but I am not a pro, I just do my own. I also change blades before getting too hot for the animal. You just have no idea how thick and course this horse’s hair is due to the Cushings. I dulled five blades. The long curly thick hair of a Cushings horse is not like your ordinary winter coat. I’m just asking here to see if anybody had used a clipper strong enough to clip one like that. I even googled to find what clipper folks that have sheep use and couldn’t find answers.


----------



## ParadiseHorses (Mar 3, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> I have Oster Large Animal Clippers that I love.
> I actually have 2 pair, one pair is a variable speed the other is a single speed.
> When I body clip horses, and I've done hundreds of them, I use several sets of blades that are made of exacting length for clipping a horse so it not look like it was scalped and won't sunburn if turned out without a sheet on.
> Although a "clean" horse to clip is wonderful it is also not always practical or feasible if dead of frigid winter...
> ...


Thank you. I used the size #10 on the Oster A5, I was thinking the 30 would cut too short, we are in Texas so the sun gets hot quick. What model Oster Large Animal clipper did you get, googling them I see there are several.


----------



## ducky1234 (May 2, 2017)

ParadiseHorses said:


> I also change blades before getting too hot for the animal


I clip an entire horse with an A5 start to finish without switching blades. Blades get hot, horses have never cared. (I've never clipped a dog. Maybe dogs do care.) There's also spray coolant you can use (Fairly useless but I will use it if it's given to me.) I get closer to 5 clips out of an Oster (Ander works equal) blade rather than 5 blades per clip.

Horses are squeaky clean before a clip. And if it's a dirty winter coat that I've ignored for months, that means multiple baths.


----------



## ducky1234 (May 2, 2017)

ParadiseHorses said:


> I even googled to find what clipper folks that have sheep use and couldn’t find answers.


The Oster Clipmaster will cut through everything. I have one and the thing will cut heavy hair like (insert suitable simile). Variable speed is nice because at top speed, these things ROAR. So you can start at slow speed and work your way up as the horse gets acclimated. You'll still need something like the A5 as these are big honking clippers and there's places that are too awkward to get at with the Clipmaster.

On the other hand, these might be the most expensive horse clippers on the market.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

ParadiseHorses said:


> I didn’t just fall off the turnip truck! I know you don’t try to clip dirty horses (or dogs). I have been grooming Shih Tzu dogs for over 30 years but I am not a pro, I just do my own. I also change blades before getting too hot for the animal. You just have no idea how thick and course this horse’s hair is due to the Cushings. I dulled five blades. The long curly thick hair of a Cushings horse is not like your ordinary winter coat. I’m just asking here to see if anybody had used a clipper strong enough to clip one like that. I even googled to find what clipper folks that have sheep use and couldn’t find answers.


Yes you're changing blades but are you oiling them when you take them off? I HAVE clipped a horse with cushings actually and used my old agc2's with a 10 blade. 

Here are some clippers made specifically for horses though:
©The Groomer's Mall - Andis, Oster, Wahl Horse Clippers Equestrian & Large Animal Grooming Products
I had a pair, couldnt stand how big they were in my hand and felt my other clippers did just as well. As long as I took proper care of my blades I never had an issue. Your blade drive in your clippers could also be going bad or need greased.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

ducky1234 said:


> I clip an entire horse with an A5 start to finish without switching blades. Blades get hot, horses have never cared. (I've never clipped a dog. Maybe dogs do care.) There's also spray coolant you can use (Fairly useless but I will use it if it's given to me.) I get closer to 5 clips out of an Oster (Ander works equal) blade rather than 5 blades per clip.
> 
> Horses are squeaky clean before a clip. And if it's a dirty winter coat that I've ignored for months, that means multiple baths.


The coolant spray is actually HORRIBLE for your blades. Yes it cools them but it also dries them out...thus making them heat up even faster the next time. If blades are getting hot, oil them and put them on a stone block to cool them off and just used a 2nd blade, then alternate! If you HAVE to use the spray to disinfect or quickly cool, you still need to oil the blade after!

Some clipper comparisons:
610 Clipmaster Variable Speed Livestock Clipper
"Variable speed adjustment from 700-3000 strokes per minute"

Cattle & Horse Clipper
"Powerful 2,500 spm rotary motor"

Andis AGC Super 2 Speed Clipper w/ T-84 Blade
"Two speed motor (3400/4400 spm)"

KM10 Clipper
by Wahl®
"SPM/RPM: 3,000 & 3,700"

Oster A5 Two Speed 
"Powerful, heavy-duty, 2 speed universal motor delivers 3000 SPM / 4000 SPM (strokes per minute)"

So the actual livestock clippers have slower spm, which means they arent going to heat up as fast...which is great. They are maybe a little more heavy duty..But I feel like some of it is just for marketing. GOOD clippers are just good clippers. What I LOVE about my KM10's is they're brushless, one less thing to have to maintain on them. I've had to shave some dogs with them that were so matted I literally had to use a 40 blade to get under the mats! But they just power through it. I board a mini pony and have to shave him every year. While his coat isn't as thick as a cushings horse....its pretty freaking thick and long. As long as I use my blades that were recently sharpened I've never had trouble.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have Oster and Andis clippers. I do lots of horses in the spring, 2 of which have Cushings. It does take two blades for what I need in an end presentation, but I don't take very long.


----------



## ParadiseHorses (Mar 3, 2018)

Thank you all. I think I will get the Oster Clipmaster and then use my A5 for areas around the face, under the jaw, maybe the legs. But it will help tremendously if I have something bigger for the neck, body, rear.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ParadiseHorses said:


> Thank you. I used the size #10 on the Oster A5, I was thinking the 30 would cut too short, we are in Texas so the sun gets hot quick. What model Oster Large Animal clipper did you get, googling them I see there are several.


This is the machine I have.
_https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=B5572FD5-DF77-44C0-B8D3-35E5FAAB6014_
Mine is a different color housing but it is also near 30 years old...
I use the blade that comes standard with it, 83/84AU, is the top and bottom blade number...they can be purchased individually or as a set.

I do _*not*_ body clip with this A5 machine ever. People do do it, but it is not designed for it and again, _my personal opinion_, it looks *not* a nice job when finished. Partly because you must do some prior planning to order and get cutting blades the proper length to not "scalp" the animal...
I do muzzle, bridle-path, legs and touch-up small areas of refined looks needed with this machine.
As for A5 blades, you are correct in a #30 is a very close shave.
I find the #10 blade leaves stubble behind I just don't like the look of, personal like/dislike.
I like very much the #15 appearance freshly done too...
If I am clipping several days ahead of a show I especially use the #30 blade. Caution though needs taken as you can really gouge a horses coat easily and blending that is not so easy sometimes. :icon_rolleyes:
As you know blades with low numbers leave longer hair and as the numbers go up the coat gets shorter.
Surgical is normally a #40 or above used for reference.
So when I referred to a #5 or #7 it is a longer length hair left behind than a #10 blade does...
I do not like the look of a #10 blade, many think it is fine, it _isn't_ as it exposes to much skin and the horse is scalped when using that short a cut all over the body. I have seen where the hair being so short it irritated the horse when using a saddle or blanket/sheet making them miserable...that just isn't my idea of being a good steward to my horses clipped.

The link this should go to is for A5 clipper blades....https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2E87C500-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5
The list scrolls with model number of each blade and in ( ) is the length of the hair left and the blade number.
So to take the confusion out of that...
Full Tooth (1/8 - 7F)
Full Tooth (1/4 - 5F)
This would be a #7 blade that leaves 1/8 inch of hair & #5 blade that leaves 1/4 inch of hair.
If you buy any of those kind of blades make sure you not but skip tooth blades as they leave hair not clean cut straight across...I guess you use skip tooth blades for certain kinds of dog cuts.
All blades from all manufacturers are interchangeable with any style of A5 clipper. You can use Andis blades on Oster clippers and Wahl on Andis... a A5 clip-on blade is a A5 clip-on blade.

OK...that is where I'm at in experience and what I do..
Do check your prices and what comes with any machine you purchase.
Sometimes you get a hard storage case, blades, oil and cleaning supplies included and sometimes it is only a machine and tube of oil...watch carefully. 
Don't forget shipping is often free from many places so that can also save you considerable $$.
Happy shopping.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

ParadiseHorses said:


> Thank you all. I think I will get the Oster Clipmaster and then use my A5 for areas around the face, under the jaw, maybe the legs. But it will help tremendously if I have something bigger for the neck, body, rear.


Keep in mind you can get the bigger T blades and still use them on the A5s. They can be used on any clipper that uses interchangeable a5 blades. So if you aren’t already using those, you could try that first with your current clippers before investing in a new pair? 

https://www.amazon.com/Andis-Ultra-Edge-Blade-21641/dp/B00067P7LO


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Skip tooth blades are more so for getting through thick/matted coat, they are NOT a finishing blade. You do have to be more careful with them, much easier to cut a dog with, I’ve never tried them on a horse. The F or FC after the blade number means finish cut...so leaves a smoother cut. I disagree that a 10 takes them too short though, but everyone likes different things!


----------



## ParadiseHorses (Mar 3, 2018)

evilamc said:


> Keep in mind you can get the bigger T blades and still use them on the A5s. They can be used on any clipper that uses interchangeable a5 blades. So if you aren’t already using those, you could try that first with your current clippers before investing in a new pair?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Andis-Ultra-Edge-Blade-21641/dp/B00067P7LO


Thank you. Here is something I am going to try before I spend a lot on the Clipmaster. Since I groom my dogs regularly (they are in an Asian cut), I am going to get a KM10 and a T84 blade. I like the idea of that wider blade. My A5 is over 10 years old and I have 2 dogs so if the KM 10/T 84 blade doesn’t work well for the thick coated Cushings horse, I can always use the clipper (not the blade) for the dogs. My hubby thinks the Oster Clipmaster will be too heavy for me.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I use Lister Liberty cordless clippers - they run off a rechargeable batter pack that hangs off a waistband - I always keep two battery packs.
I much prefer them to corded mains clippers because they're as powerful but I don't have a cable to worry about.


I've got a mare with Cushing's and even on Prascend her coat's still thicker than average but it is soft again. Before the Prascend it was thicker than anything I've ever owned and I grew up with UK native ponies, it was also coarse and wiry so even when totally clean it was like going through wire wool and would blunt a set of new blades each clipping.


The biggest problem re. time was that blades over heat because the coats so thick and coarse and you either have to use a coolant and then oil them or you need a spare pair of clippers while the other set cool down.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

jaydee said:


> The biggest problem re. time was that blades over heat because the coats so thick and coarse and _*you either have to use a coolant and then oil them*_ or you need a spare pair of clippers while the other set cool down.[/QUO]
> 
> I learned a trick from a professional horse groomer/clipper....the guy was incredible and created works of art with those clippers.
> So, what I learned was to use a old coffee can with about 4" of kerosene in it.
> ...


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

I've been clipping horses for years with the same pair of Andis AGC's and have had no problems. I use the T-blades for the body and the regular ones for legs and head. If you are having that much difficulty I would recommend changing the blade drive it makes a HUGE difference and it wears out faster than people realize I think. I also use kerosene as blade wash like @horselovinguy mentioned, it is AMAZING. It gives me a better, smoother clip and I can usually clip an entire horse with the same pair of blades.

If you are dead set on getting a heavy duty pair I would recommend the Premier-1's. They are sheep clippers but work great on horses, I used a friend's pair this year to clip my thick, woolly WB and loved them. They're not too heavy and should be no problem to clip Cushings hair. I am probably going to get a pair for myself this year.

https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/premier-4000c-clipping-machine?cat_id=38


----------



## ParadiseHorses (Mar 3, 2018)

This is all great information, thanks very much! I was impressed with the Premier1’s until I read in the description you needed to stop and put oil on the blades every 3 minutes. I believe in keeping my blades clean and oiled but not sure I could keep up with every 3 minutes!


----------



## ParadiseHorses (Mar 3, 2018)

To finish this thread off-after careful consideration, here is what I ordered:

Lister Star - reviews say they should get the job done and are fairly lightweight (compared to the Clipmaster). They come with a fine blade but as a special, Valley Vet gives a free medium weight with order
Andis Excel 5 speed/T 84 blade - I figure I can switch between these two as I clip the horse. I groom 2 Shih Tzu every 3 weeks so with an appropriate blade, I can always use another dog clipper.

Hopefully I should be happy with my choices.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

ParadiseHorses said:


> To finish this thread off-after careful consideration, here is what I ordered:
> 
> Lister Star - reviews say they should get the job done and are fairly lightweight (compared to the Clipmaster). They come with a fine blade but as a special, Valley Vet gives a free medium weight with order
> Andis Excel 5 speed/T 84 blade - I figure I can switch between these two as I clip the horse. I groom 2 Shih Tzu every 3 weeks so with an appropriate blade, I can always use another dog clipper.
> ...


Great! I've never tried Lister clippers but I've heard good things. I will say I HATE the Excel 5 speeds. Maybe they've gotten better over the years but the pair I have has always been loud, vibrated horribly and heated up blades way too fast...even on the slowest speed. Will be interested to hear how you like them.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Let us know how you like them!

(I personally have a pair of Wahls that I like, but I generally pay someone to clip my horse anyway. I've also heard good things about several Andis models.)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

ParadiseHorses said:


> To finish this thread off-after careful consideration, here is what I ordered:
> 
> Lister Star - reviews say they should get the job done and are fairly lightweight (compared to the Clipmaster). They come with a fine blade but as a special, Valley Vet gives a free medium weight with order
> Andis Excel 5 speed/T 84 blade - I figure I can switch between these two as I clip the horse. I groom 2 Shih Tzu every 3 weeks so with an appropriate blade, I can always use another dog clipper.
> ...


I've been stalking this thread. I've only used those clippers once but LOVED them. Heavy duty but small and lightweight, and loved that the fans didn't blow in my face. Yes a 10lb pair of body clippers may be ideal, but I do NOT like heavy duty clippers, I need to use 2 hands and the vents are always strategically angled towards my face in a way that will best pick up the hair and throw it at me. This is to the point I use "normal" clippers to body clip ANY horse. I used the above when a friend loaned them to me and they were great, power of body clippers while still small and maneuverable. I'll definitely get a pair at some point. For now I use a $60 pair that have by far been one of the best purchases I've ever made (I don't think they make them anymore lol, bought them to bridle paths and such and those things do anything I want, don't get hot, and don't get dull)

So hopefully they work for you!


----------



## ParadiseHorses (Mar 3, 2018)

You wanted me to let you know how I like the Lister Star and Andis Excel 5 Speed Clippers. Well I have now finished clipping my Cushings horse. I am so pleased with the Lister Star Clippers. They just went thru that thick shaggy hair like it was butter. Got thru very quickly compared to my old Oster A5 Clippers I used last year. They got just a little warm, not hot, after a reasonable period of use. My horse did not seem to mind, so I kept on going. He would have let me know if the blade heat bothered him. I gave him a break after I did a whole side to get a drink of water and the clipper cooled very quickly. I also stopped every 10 minutes to oil the blade so that probably helped too. Sooo, I am very happy with them.
The Andis Excel 5 Speed - I trimmed his face and legs with those. I am happy with them, they did a good job with the T84 blade on his legs. The clipper is very quiet, only very slightly louder than my Bravura and no more vibration than the Bravura. That A5 is junk compared to it. I then used it to trim one of my dogs. It’s hard to like it better than the Bravura that I use for them but I see nothing even slightly bad to compare them together. And using a 7F blade on the Andis rather than the smallest metal clip on comb the Bravura, got me a closer body cut on the Shih Tzu. They are in an Asian cut, shaved body with long haired legs. So glad to have a spare when I have 2 dogs to regularly trim. So again, very happy with my purchase.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yay glad you like them and had an easier time! You should post pics of your pups! I have two shih tzus too. My husband HATES Asian fusion so I never get to do it on mine


----------



## ParadiseHorses (Mar 3, 2018)

]Here are my Shih Tzu


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Awww cuties! I'd have to find a good one of my two together, here is my youngest when she got her first cut and color job









Ohh edited because I remembered I had this pic on my computer! Her most recent color job haha


----------



## ParadiseHorses (Mar 3, 2018)

She’s a little cutie! Shih Tzu are just wonderful dogs.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

ParadiseHorses said:


> She’s a little cutie! Shih Tzu are just wonderful dogs.


They are! I've had them my whole life!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have Andis Pro pet clippers i bought for $80. They are a few years old and still managed to clip my cushings horse. They didn't like the rain rot she had but got the job done with frequent oiling. I did a full body clip.


----------



## ParadiseHorses (Mar 3, 2018)

4horses said:


> I have Andis Pro pet clippers i bought for $80. They are a few years old and still managed to clip my cushings horse. They didn't like the rain rot she had but got the job done with frequent oiling. I did a full body clip.


But how long did it take? My old A5’s would ‘manage’ to get it done but took soooo long last year and skipped and shuttered ove his extremely thick Cushings shag. The Lister Star just went thru like cutting soft butter. I am still today so happy with the job they did, my horse looks beautiful. We went thru the rain rot last year and a bath with medicated shampoo helped a lot.


----------

